# [Hardware config] gentoo très lent(laptop dual core 1Go RAM)

## ade05fr

bonjour,

je viens à vous afin d'avoir un moyen d'investiguer un problème que je trouve anormal.en fait j'ai un ordinateur portable acer 9420 avec un processeur Dual Core T5500 et 1Go de ram.

je trouve que celui ci est pourtant très lent malgrès ma configuration plus que convenable:

voici ce que j'obtiens quand je fais un free -m :

localhost etc # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           998        966         32          0          6        294

-/+ buffers/cache:        665        333

Swap:          501          2        499

et voici les process qui tournaient à ce moment là

top - 14:40:25 up  2:16,  2 users,  load average: 0.45, 0.51, 0.42

Tasks: 142 total,   1 running, 139 sleeping,   0 stopped,   2 zombie

Cpu(s):  4.3%us,  1.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 84.1%id,  5.0%wa,  1.3%hi,  4.1%si,  0.0%st

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                                             

 8872 halim     15   0  735m 231m  35m S    1 23.2   2:53.68 java                                                                                                                

10522 halim     15   0  451m 114m  27m S    2 11.4   2:19.02 firefox-bin                                                                                                         

 7239 root      15   0  158m 112m  28m S    3 11.3   4:32.84 Xgl                                                                                                                 

10743 halim     15   0  212m  44m  12m S    5  4.5   1:31.19 pan                                                                                                                 

 8331 halim     15   0  308m  35m  12m S    0  3.6   0:07.60 beagled                                                                                                             

 8330 halim     15   0  210m  33m  18m S    0  3.3   0:01.01 beagle-search                                                                                                       

10764 halim     37  12  164m  25m 9144 S    0  2.5   0:02.96 beagled-helper                                                                                                      

 8475 halim     15   0  149m  24m  14m S    0  2.4   0:01.89 gnome-terminal                                                                                                      

 8323 halim     15   0  263m  22m  16m S    0  2.2   0:01.41 nautilus                                                                                                            

 8321 halim     15   0  130m  19m  13m S    0  2.0   0:01.91 gnome-panel                                                                                                         

 8431 halim     15   0  118m  15m  12m S    0  1.5   0:03.09 wnck-applet                                                                                                         

 7896 named     15   0 32136  15m 1988 S    0  1.5   0:00.40 named                                                                                                               

 8453 halim     16   0  214m  14m  11m S    0  1.5   0:00.28 gweather-applet                                                                                                     

 8472 halim     15   0  122m  14m  11m S    0  1.5   0:06.10 clock-applet                                                                                                        

 8287 halim     15   0  110m  14m  11m S    0  1.4   0:00.27 gnome-session                                                                                                       

10079 halim     15   0 45756  14m 6816 S    0  1.4   0:08.64 npviewer.bin                                                                                                        

10552 halim     15   0 44488  13m 5668 S    0  1.4   0:02.10 npviewer.bin                                                                                                        

 8459 halim     15   0  114m  13m  10m S    0  1.4   0:00.39 multiload-apple                                                                                                     

 8361 halim     15   0  113m  13m  10m S    0  1.3   0:00.76 gnome-power-man                                                                                                     

 8304 halim     15   0  126m  13m 9592 S    0  1.3   0:00.96 gnome-settings-                                                                                                     

 8455 halim     15   0  107m  13m  10m S    0  1.3   0:00.31 gnome-keyboard-                                                                                                     

 8457 halim     15   0 97292  12m  10m S    0  1.3   0:01.00 cpufreq-applet                                                                                                      

 7240 root      15   0 60936  12m 6128 S    0  1.3   0:08.71 Xorg                                                                                                                

 8349 halim     15   0  126m  12m  10m S    0  1.3   0:00.31 nm-applet                                                                                                           

 8622 halim     15   0  241m  12m  10m S    0  1.3   0:00.15 evolution-alarm                                                                                                     

 8315 halim     15   0 67916  11m 9888 S    0  1.2   0:04.35 metacity                                                                                                            

 8409 halim     15   0 67120  10m 8324 S    0  1.0   0:00.57 emerald                                                                                                             

 8451 halim     15   0  102m 9.9m 8224 S    0  1.0   0:00.10 notification-ar                                                                                                     

10091 halim     15   0 61616 9.9m 8228 S    0  1.0   0:00.21 aumix                                                                                                               

 8567 halim     15   0  211m 8240 6232 S    0  0.8   0:00.11 evolution-data-                                                                                                     

 6885 haldaemo  15   0 22688 7512 1740 S    0  0.7   0:06.76 hald                                                                                                                

 7499 root      15   0 51736 7208 1216 S    0  0.7   0:00.01 hpssd.py                                                                                                            

 8299 halim     15   0 26116 6680 2136 S    0  0.7   0:00.58 gconfd-2                                                                                                            

 8350 halim     15   0 88112 5904 4416 S    0  0.6   0:01.04 gnome-volume-ma                                                                                                     

 8337 halim     15   0 63120 5348 4188 S    0  0.5   0:00.05 beryl-manager                                                                                                       

 8325 halim     18   0  123m 3992 2712 S    0  0.4   0:00.17 bonobo-activati                                                                                                     

 8334 halim     15   0 43868 3836 3076 S    0  0.4   0:00.06 gnome-vfs-daemo                                                                                                     

 8486 halim     15   0 67272 3200 2040 S    0  0.3   0:01.22 gnome-screensav                                                                                                     

 8097 root      18   0 48096 3168 1840 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 smbd                                                                                                                

 7560 root      18   0 32296 2380 1492 S    0  0.2   0:00.00 cupsd                                                                                                               

 8015 root      15   0 22660 2264 1660 S    0  0.2   0:01.30 powersaved      

quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

merci d'avance,

AlimLast edited by ade05fr on Wed Mar 21, 2007 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bapt

Tu es sur un portable => accès disque vraisemblablement lent, Je vois un gros beagled et un beagle-search (je ne connais pas le fonctionnement exacte de beagle (ie quel process fait quoi) en revanche, beagle doit être au moment de l'indexation très gourmand en IO .

Arrête le pouvoir.

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> 2 zombie
> 
> 

 

ca aussi ca ne doit pas aider ...

----------

## Mickael

je dirais même plus, vire beagle et rajoute le flag -mono dans tes uses. Mais cela ne tient qu'a moi....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je vois que tu as Xgl aussi, es tu sûr que ta configuration graphique est au poil? Car ça te donne peut-être un effet que ta machine mouline alors que c'est juste l'affichage qui pédale dans la semoule peut-être. À vérifier donc.

Au fait ton noyau est bien SMP ? (vu que tu as un dual cpu)

Sinon l'encombrement mémoire me semble normal. 

Par contre en effet la charge CPU semble en moyenne plutôt lourde. Je vois moi même sur ma machine de travail je dépasse rarement les 0.10.

[edite] et mets ton titre de topic en conformité avec les règles du forum  :Wink:  [/edit]

----------

## _droop_

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   2 zombie
> 
>  
> 
> ca aussi ca ne doit pas aider ...

 

Salut,

Un zombie c'est un processus terminé :

- ça ne prend pas de ressource processeur.

- ça ne prend pas non plus de mémoire : le noyau garde juste le minimun pour que le père puisse lire les infos sur la terminaison (code de retour par exemple), en général ça ne reprèsente pas plus d'une page (4ko).

2 zombies ça n'a pas d'impact. Par contre si le nombre devient très important, ça peut devenir génant (plus de pid libre pour les nouveau processus par exemple).

Plus d'infos sur wikipedia.

Sinon, pour revenir au problème, une fois l'hypothèse beagle vérifié (ça parait probable), il faudrait aussi vérifier le dma.

PS : il faudrait aussi modifier le titre rapport aux conventions du forum.

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Par contre en effet la charge CPU semble en moyenne plutôt lourde. Je vois moi même sur ma machine de travail je dépasse rarement les 0.10.

 Tu travailles pas bien fort toi !   :Laughing: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [edite] et mets ton titre de topic en conformité avec les règles du forum  [/edit]

 

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu travailles pas bien fort toi !   

 

Heureusement que mon patron ne lit pas le français (que j'écris plutôt mal...)   :Smile: 

----------

## ade05fr

yo 

j'ai suivi vos conseils et:

- mon HDD tourne à 5200tours/min

- j'ai viré beagle (emerge -C beagle)

- config SMP activé

par contre le DMA est en mode off or quand je tente de l'activer j'ai ce message

localhost linux # hdparm -d1 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

----------

## kwenspc

hdparm ne fonctionne pas avec le SATA, donc c'est normal.

----------

## ade05fr

donc pas de mode dma ?

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> hdparm ne fonctionne pas avec le SATA, donc c'est normal.

 

mmmh je recadre. un disque sata n'utilise pas la dma, en revanche la plupart des autrezs fonctions accessibles via hdparm marchent.

----------

## ade05fr

que dois je faire pour configurer Xgl ?

----------

## dapsaille

Peut etre que cela ??

http://www.google.fr/search?q=gentoo+beryl+howto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a

----------

## ade05fr

une autre remarque qui me dérange. J"ai mon swap qui est à 500 Mo mais qui n'est pratiquement jamais utilisé.

est ce normal ?

en virant beagle j'ai désormais 

free -m

Total : 998

Used : 659

Free  : 338

est ce que je dois virer xgl (si cela peut s'enlever) ?

actuellement je me retrouve parfois quand je lance evolution et/ou pan avec des menus qui ne sont pas affichés et c'est lorsque je passe dessus avec la souris qu'ils apparaissent (problème typique de mémoire insuffisante).

merci de vos remarques.

----------

## kwenspc

Xgl, c'est plus maintenu si? me semblait que AIXGL était le remplacant. Sinon y a Beryl.

Mais tout ça reste du domaine de l'instable, il faut t'attendre à avoir ce genre de bugs en effet.

Pour le swap sinon c'est ok, le contraire serait étonnant  :Wink:  (si ton swap commence à être utilisé ça veut dire ta mémoire vive est complètement full et que le système a besoin de libérer de l'espace temporairement pour pouvoir continuer à fonctionner)

----------

## ade05fr

est ce que cela veut dire que je peux les retirer sans soucis ?

pour ma part je n'ai pas besoin de window manager avec des effets. 

j'utilise gnome basique sans activer les effets.

ceci dis cela me choque quand même, j'ai tout de même un laptop on ne peut plus récent et 

pourtant la mémoire est littéralement englouti par ces process. (ne me dites pas que c du VISTA !!! beurk)

je veux pas dire mais si ca continue on retournera tous sous mode texte ou alors il faudra

passer sous du quad core  :Smile: 

merci encore pour les infos

----------

## kwenspc

L'utilisation mémoire est normal, rien de choquant. Sur tes 659 Mo d'utilisé je te paris qu'il y en a environ la moitié c'est du cache, donc pas de la mémoire utilisée de manière "active"  (le cache permet de garder en mémoire certaines choses pour les charger plus rapidement la second fois, mais si jamais le système a besoin de mémoire, il taille sans vergogne dans le cache). 

Et avoir 4 coeurs n'aide en rien l'utilisation de la mémoire. Tout est liés aux soft que tu utilises. Tant que ton swap est pas utilisé vas y, t'as de la marge!

----------

## Temet

C'est normal de ne pas swapper.

Ta mémoire pleine est normale, c'est de l'optimisation: explications sur 124377 sites.

----------

## ade05fr

donc si je comprends bien ce que vous me dites l'histoire de mes applis qui ne s'affichent pas correctement n'est pas du tout

lié à un souci de mémoire -> quelque part cela me rassure et c'est tant mieux.

alors il faudrait s'orienter plus vers une piste de "bug" avec xgl et beryl ?

----------

## Temet

Vire beryl, ça sert à rien.

----------

## ade05fr

ca y est je viens de comprendre que je n'utilise pas vraiment toute la mémoire grâce à cette très bonne explication (en anglais)

http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management

si je reprends mon cas

                                  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:                          998        692         305     0            14            465

-/+ buffers/cache:                     212         785

Swap:                         501          0           501

en fait (si j'ai bien compris) j'ai 785 Mbytes de disponible et non pas que 305.

ceci dis il me reste encore alors le problème du refresh des écrans d'evolution (menu qui ne sont rafraichis que si je passe dessus).

merci pour toute vos explications.

----------

